# Horace range closes



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess it was on the news last night, the gun range in Horace south of Fargo filed for bankruptcy and is closed. This is too bad, I used to use their rifle range quite a bit, so assuming it remains closed what are my options, what other rifle ranges are there around Fargo?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go, you can buy it for $450,000

http://fargo.craigslist.org/bfs/2194157367.html


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

"How much are you willing to dream.....its all possible", not 450,000


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to see this happen. Nice place to shoot, just ouside of Fargo. They put alot of money into last year. I was out there when they were picking up the lead shot out of the ground and they finally replaced all the boards on there shooting benches. I thought they were doing better. This will put a lot of pressure on the Casselton range. Cassselton was so backed up last year it would take 1 hour to get a shooting table on most days after 2:00pm. marty


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Anyone know whats going on our there? Will this be open to the public again any time soon?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I drove by this weekend, on the sign out by the highway there were green arrows that said, now open, but when I got to the range the gate was locked, no one was around, and the number on the sign was disconnected, so who knows whats going on.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

They are open now the farmer to the north bought it....they are open I think m-t-w and sundays for now....so better get them deer rifles sighted in b4 season opens... :sniper:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Great news. Any idea on hours and price?


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

As always it is till sunset and not really sure on the price. I talked to one of the workers there (I just happened to be shooting around there and heard shots coming from there) he said they are remodeling the club house and r open part-time. I am pretty sure it is around 7-10$.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Engberg. Can't wait. The casselton range is turning into a zoo.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

NOOOO problem....I think cass is like a crack head trailer park at times. Some crazy stuff goes on there. But if you get there in the early morning it's ok by early I mean crack of dawn.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Copying my reply from the reloading forum, the cost was $8 when I was there



> Hours are
> 
> Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday 2pm-Dark.
> Sunday Noon-Dark
> ...


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

I would be game for the rifle club. Do they have anyway of getting 600yd berm setup? TY for the info I was not for sure on the days thanks for the clarification.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know that the shooting park of horace will be opening Tuesday of this week for the season. We will be open Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday for now. Trap leagues will be starting in May. We have completely redone the club house and it is looking very nice out here. We have redone the pistol and rifel ranges and completely gone through all trap and skeet machines so our hope is that everything will be working flawlessly for the most part. Our website is theshootingpark.com
Stop out and check us out
Thanks
Shane Erdmann


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would create a new thread "Horace range opens" rather than bump up the one about it closing  Glad we will have a place a little closer this summer!


----------

